
Pattern matching in c++ - entelechy
https://github.com/mpark/patterns
======
zmonx
Nice!

 _Matching_ is a restricted form of _unification_ that is available in logic
programming languages like Prolog. The difference is that in matching, one
side is regarded as fixed, whereas unification works both ways.

